# Peavey Classic VTX footswitch!



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jiji can be of use!








Guy called, said he has a 6pin selector from his amp (that got stolen from after a gig a long time ago)
Met up, grabbed the unit (from a Heritage)
Did a little soldering & "Vwalla"
Works great, thanks Kyle.

sent by smoke signals by an all-round-nice-guy.


----------

